
Instagram CEO Kevin Systrom - AndrewKemendo
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/oct/02/instagram-kevin-systrom-interview-working-on-time-travel
======
tdylan
"He is a model of what success currently looks like in Silicon Valley – young,
white and male, with all the confidence, opportunity and connections that an
expensive education can provide"

Just when I thought I was reading a good Guardian article.

------
kayman
I love instagram and their meteoric rise. It's one of those "oh why didn't I
think of it" ideas that has executed well. But this article by the Guardian
feels a bit like a PR piece.

